# Ussher's body of Divinity $5



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 24, 2013)

SGCB | A BODY OF DIVINITY: Being the Sum and Substance of the Christian Religion

I am shocked to find at solid ground Christian Books that this amazing ST is selling for 5 dollars its very finely bound, smyth sewn and jacketed just wanted to get the word out on this great deal hope you enjoy it

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosty (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow. Got this for Christmas a few years back. 

Highly recommend it!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, just ordered it and apparently it is free USPS shipping or it has not updated on the order form. This is a great deal! Thank you for linking it.

Update: Well, it is not free shipping but still $11 total for this book is amazing!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2013)

I am restoring this thread from the moderators' 'thread jail.' A reminder to please be more circumspect regarding posts of this nature on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought it was appropriate, my apologies to anyone that I have offended

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2013)

This has been $5 for about 3+ years now. I got it in 2010 or 2011. I haven't spent much time in it. If memory serves, Ruben once said this edition has a lot of errors in the text. But for $5 I suppose one can't complain! But if it does indeed have a lot of errors, it's a missed opportunity to issue a nice edition in our time.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 25, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> This has been $5 for about 3+ years now. I got it in 2010 or 2011. I haven't spent much time in it. If memory serves, Ruben once said this edition has a lot of errors in the text. But for $5 I suppose one can't complain! But if it does indeed have a lot of errors, it's a missed opportunity to issue a nice edition in our time.



I bought it a few years back and read through it. If my memory serves me right the errors are generally editorials from the publishers that are laid in the text in such a way where it is confusing who is saying what. For example Ussher supports the perpetual virginity of Mary (like many Protestants of his era did), there is a commentary in the text that debates this and it is sort of formatted awkwardly, I think the same happens when he supports paedobaptism.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2013)

It's not appropriate to entice others to order books on the Lord's day.


----------

